

Ask HN: What is the best free music streaming service? - Errorcod3

A lot of them require monthly payments, or if you listen for free you get a lot of annoying ads.
======
antoinem
disco.io lets us stream and collect music from youtube, soundcloud and more
for free and without ads.

------
Errorcod3
shoutcast.com is one of the few that is not blocked at my work

